# Police cruiser slams into house in Manassas



## Herrdoktor

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/mar/23/5/police-cruiser-cars-slam-house-manassas-ar-1790073/

*MANASSAS, Va. --​*_A Manassas police officer responding to an emergency call to assist another officer lost control of his cruiser late Friday, hit two cars and then slammed into a house._
_The officer and at least two others were injured in the incident, which happened about 8:50 p.m. on Grant Avenue near Byrd Drive. Police said the officer struck another car, then a parked car, before striking the single family house._
_In the aftermath, the Manassas police cruiser and a burgandy SUV appeared to be wedged into the side of the house._
_Three people, including the police officer, were treated at Prince William Hospital and later released, said city police Sgt. Eddie Rivera._
_The city Fire Marshal's Office inspected the house for structural integrity and deemed it unsafe until repairs are done or a reinspection is made, Rivera said. The Red Cross was called to help the family with temporary shelter._
_Rivera said an accident reconstruction team was trying to determine what caused the crash. He said he expected to release more information early next week._
_Witnesses said there had been Manassas Gang Unit officers in the area making arrests prior to the crash._


----------



## Meat Eater

The headline wouldn't have been as eye catching if it said wedged against the house. I'm glad no one was hurt real bad. Remember your no help at all if you don't get there!


----------



## Johnny Law

"Dear Chief......"


----------



## CJIS

That's one report I would never want to write/


----------



## RodneyFarva

Them Manassas boys....


----------

